# Soundtrack Sta-4400v



## cancerverus266 (Jun 26, 2018)

hola busque en google y naaaa,alguien tendrá el diagrama de este amplificador prende y solo da audio en un canal,tiene driver integrado upc1298v ya conseguí la hoja de datos empezare por este inyectando señal en el pin 4 para ver si hay salida y descartar etapa de potencia,no hay CD en la salida.
se agradece la colaboración.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Tenés unos +45 V en patas 1 y 2 , y - 45 V en patas 9 y 10 ?

Conectá un parlante entre la pata 12 y masa y otro entre la 11 y masa y deberías tener audio a bajo volumen (no abuses del volumen)

Sinó quita los transistores de salida y vuelve a probar.

Entre patas 7 y 8 tenés el Bias.

A ver si ésto te ayuda :

http://bbs.hifidiy.net/thread-293929-1-1.html


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 26, 2018)

dosmetros que hay como te va,espero que bien.pues te cuento que el pioneer sigue funcionando (me asesoraste en su reparación).
realizare lo que me indicas en este punto seria factible asumir que los 1298 ya se fueron al cielo de los semiconductores?
de entrada una disculpa inicie mal la consulta con datos falsos (estaba midiendo CA en lugar de CD).
también creo que ya el puesto esta en la sección equivocada ya que acaba de pasar a reparación de ser así me indican como moverlo a la sección correspondiente gracias y una disculpa por ello. 
--resulta que si hay cd en la salida en un canal hay 8Vcd y en el otro hay 35Vcd.
--la fuente mide 37.8 Vcd simétricos, pero tenia colocados capacitores de 35v los cambie por unos de 50V temporales de 3300 en lugar de los de 4700mf que tenia.
--el 1298 se alimenta con los 37.8 de la fte.
--por alguna razón que desconozco conectaron las entradas de phone directas al lc7818 (una de las entradas) cuando esta a su lado el circuito que según yo debe ir primero en la foto 2 parte baja


--los transistores de salida los medí y se encuentran bien al menos lo que me indica el multimetro.

--los voltajes de los operacionales son de +-13V.
realice una medidas al aire ya que no encontré el diagrama asi que de lo que aprendi con dosmetros al reparar un pioneer mas o menos le di lata al amplificador.
empece por retirar los transistores,posteriormente introduje una señal de 20mV  100hz en la entrada de cd in y la fui siguiendo con el multimetro hasta el control de balance ahí lo extraño es que cuando sale de este una sale con 20mV y la otra con 1.8V (mañana verificare esto otra vesde la foto es esquina inferior izq.),hasta ahí deje lo que no tenia que ver con la etapa de potencia (soldado que pelea y huye sirve para otra guerra).


pensando que tal vez eran falsos los transistores desconecte la entrada de audio del amplificador puse en corto dicha entrada y coloque temporalmente un par de tip 35/36 que tenia a la mano sin presionar el botón de selección de altavoces, nada de cd al presionar el botón hay cd. hasta ahí llegue por que había que llevar a los ninios al parque y mi mujer sugirió que si quería volver a ver el amplificador los llevara o no se hacia responsable de lo que le pasara en mi ausencia ya que los accidentes suelen pasar(en realidad mas que las palabras fue la exprecion de su rostro al decirlo lo que  me convenció) en fin anexo fotos  y unos pdf.
aa este amplificador me lo regalaron por que decían que ya no tenia arreglo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Bien por tu Pioneer

Empecemos de nuevo que me mareaste  

Transistores revisados o reemplazados por TIP35 y 36 OK  ¿ Mediste las resistencias de emisor que estén bien ?



cancerverus266 dijo:


> una sale con 20mV y la otra con 1.8V (mañana verificare esto otra vesde la foto es esquina inferior izq.),


 
Estamos mal ahí, medí bien.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 26, 2018)

los transistores (los que trae el equipo) los revice y según el multimetro miden bien no hay ninguno en corto,pero pensando que tal vez serian falsos hice una prueba con los tip 35/36 en un canal y dio el mismo resultado de dc en la salida.

lo cual me lleva a que realice lo que me indicaste en las terminales 12 y 11 del 1298 pero medí voltaje antes y resulta que presenta el voltaje de 37.8 en esas terminales ambos integrados ,supongo que ya pasaron a mejor vida (no hay transistores finales conectados)

los 1298 en mexico salen en $170 c/u lo malo es que los venden en ag electronica que tiene fama de vender piratas,donde es confiable no tienen y ahi salian en $100 c/u

en tu opinión vale la pena invertirle en los 1298 o busco un amplificador aquí en el foro que use los pares de salida y le reemplazo la etapa de salida.

lo cual me lleva a la pregunta de que tan confiables fueron las lecturas de los transistores que realice ya que recibieron los 37.8Vcd en la base y aun así miden bien nada en corto incluyendo los tip.

en lo que me decido trabajare en el resto del circuito para probarlo con una etapa externa por si reemplazo la salida y como ves lo de la entrada de phono supongo que la topologia es  un poco estandarizada para basarme en una y buscar regresarla a como debe estar.

en fin ya es noche me daré un descanso y con la cabeza mas despejada peleare de nuevo con el amplificador.

buena noche  o día por allá
pd cualquier incoherencia es por la hora
pd2 según mi multimetro que ya pide descanso midieron bien la resistencias de emisor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

http://f1.hifidiy.net/forum/forumid_2/0911030851730394633518e50e.jpg

Fijate por ejemplo que no esté en corto el capacitor de la pata 5 , o el de Input o el que está entre patas 2 y 3


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 29, 2018)

buenas ,aquí de nuevo mañana realizare las pruebas que me indicas en los capacitores del esquema, es el mismo del pdf que encontré, y de paso pienso armarlo en un protoboard para ver si funcionan o no los 1298 y te comento como me fue.
mientras hoy me di a la tarea de sacar transistores y probarlos para ver su estado, solo el 2sd880 tenia corto este lo reemplazare por el 2sd2061.
aquí tengo una duda te anexo el circuito de la fte simetrica que hice del pcb mi duda es por la disparidad de transistores en el positivo esta el d880 y en el negativo el a965 aun que la serigrafia indica del tipo del a965 tambien la r de 680 ohms como veras en la foto no es la que venia originalmente
aquí pusieron el que tenian a mano o así sera el diseño (es un echo que si le metieron mano ya)

1 los dejo tal cual?
2 pongo el complemento del a965?
3 pongo el complemento del d880(mas bien el del d2061 que lo va a remplazar)?

con esto  espero probar toda la circuiteria sin la etapa de potencia claro esta.

me iré lento por que los enanos están de vacaciones y toca pasar tiempo con ellos ya que solo son niños una ves(me da nostalgia de recordarlos de bebos  )

mañana  iré a comprar las piezas para el 1298 del data y probarlo en el proto

pd solo es paranoia o es bastante extraño que tuviera capacitores de 35vcd cuando el voltaje rectificado es de 38vcd,creo que leí que deberían de tener por lo menos un 20% mas que el voltaje rectificado (seria estimo de unos 45vcd de trabajo por lo menos).
buenas noches /dias .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2018)

Los transistores de 60 V quedan chicos para 38 mas 38 V de la fuente , ídem capacitores , alguien lo manoseó mal


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 2, 2018)

hola de nuevo lo siguiente lo hago con la finalidad de aprender un poco mas,sobre circuitos y no limitarme a cambiar piezas.

según yo como recordaran en la etapa de +- 13v que alimenta los operacionales las resistencias de la entrada actúan como un regulador que baja el voltaje a un nivel preestablecido de voltaje y corriente (V1-V2/I = R)si se exije mas corriente de la calculada el voltaje después de la primera resistencia bajara ,correcto?

se me hizo extraño que una fuera de 220 y la otra de 560 ohms cuando según yo entendí deberían ser iguales.

leyendo el pdf que anexo el cual trata el calculo de este circuito (en este no incluye el calculo de la primera resistencia) obtuve los valores de la imagen y los valores de voltaje en el simulador,variando el resistor de salida y exigiendole mas corriente cae el voltaje a la salida de la primera resistencia y dentro del consumo calculado se mantiene.
no se si sea error del simulador el que no me mantenga el voltaje a las salidas en los +-14V(tengo entendido que se resta el voltaje de la union e-b).

use los siguientes datos
Vs=20v.
il=100ma.
Vz=15v 1 watt.
hfe=100.
2sa965/2sc2235

formulas

i base max=iL max/beta
izmin=Pd/10Vs
i=ibasemax+ izmin
R=Vs-Vz/i
(Vs max-VL)iL debe ser menos que la potencia del transistor



esto se hace con la finalidad de rehabilitar la etapa de regulación y dejarla lo mejor/estable posible y arrancar ya la toda a excepción del amplificador (aun no realizo las pruebas que tengo pendientes y se me indicaron realizar,las llevare acabo a penas termine la circuiteria secundaria).

estos cálculos los realice tomando una corriente de 30mA para 7818 segun la hoja de datos,el 4558 especifica una corriente de maxima 5.7mA
aqui supuse que esta es en reposo,asi que la multiplique  x3 que son los operacionales que hay y la doble por aquello de las dudas y le sume 40mA mas por la paranoia.

ahora como puedo estimar el consumo real de los operacionales para hacer un calculo mas realista. 
es correcta la lectura o cual me recomiendan.

en fin después de las elecciones me relaje un rato con esto que hice,suerte y nos leemos mas tarde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2018)

El regulador con zener es un regulador "paralelo" que consume cierta corriente y hace caer la tensión en el resistor limitador que está en serie y anterior a éste.

En el cálculo de la potencia del zener y del valor de la resistencia limitadora entran en juego :

Tensión de entrada.
Tensión de salida.
Corriente consumida máxima.
Corriente consumida mínima.

Si la corriente absorvida en ese momento es la máxima , será menor esfuerzo para el zener , cuando la corriente consumida sea la mínima , el zener tendrá que consumir él toda esa corriente, aumentando la potencia disipada y temperatura.

Cuando tiene un transistor montado como seguidor de emisor , entonces el zener sólo da la referencia del voltaje y el emisor sigue a la base (menos 0,65 V). Ésto es válido para fuentes de relativamente poca corriente.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 4, 2018)

avance:
pues realice el circuito externo de los 1298 aun que se escucho muy bajo con el celular.
no hubo dc a la salida.
58mV con la entrada a tierra.
la prueba la realice con los transistores a1804/c4689
transistor de bias use el c4137.
no pude mover el bias de  18mA (creo que fue por que el trimpot que me vendieron no servia muy bien).
variante con el circuito de prueba habia una r de 10 ohms en la terminales 1 y 9 (pin 1 +Vccd for driver y pin 9 -Vccd for pream)
la r de mutin que viene en el pequeño pcb era de 27k en lugar de los 16 del circuito de prueba (pin 3 muting)

ahora pasare a los capacitores como me indicaron y de paso los diodos y resistencias a si como los potenciometros de  bias.

ya vamos de gane


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

Espectacular  ! Si andan los integrados lo podés restaurar original


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 10, 2018)

buenas aquí de nuevo ,alimente el modulo de control de tonos/volumen/loudness con una fuente externa y nada sigue habiendo voltaje en el canal izquierdo (13V) derecho (0V) y no encuentro de donde diablos viene el voltaje,así que levante el diagrama me pase una tarde haciéndolo por que me perdí 3 veces 

cambie los capacitores electroliticos.
verifique valor de resistencias
verifique volar de los ceramicos/poliester.
adjunto imagen del esquema levantado y si no se ve bien esta en el rar junto con unas fotos enformato lvw

alguna idea ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Cuando probabas los integrados aparte eso no ocurría , no ?


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 10, 2018)

pues párese que ya di con el problema después de  desarmarla un poco mas que la vez pasada descubrí que todos literalmente todos los potenciometro correspondientes al canal iquierdo no servían  medí en los extremos y daban el valor o se pasaban (de 100k daban 170k o 96 k)pero al medir entre el cursor y cualquiera de los extremos no daban lectura alguna solo los del otro canal median bien y respondian a las variaciones midiendo del cursor a los extremos.


probé nuevamente con la fuente externa y nada de dc a la salida en ambos canales,la probe con la entrada de la pc y al amplificador y dedo en la entrada de cada canal y hace su ruido normal,le coloque solo los  potenciometros de graves y agudos por que los tenia a mano,el de balance y el de volumen toca conseguirlos



en este no supe como probarlos,pero midiendo en la segunda de izquierda a derecha y a los costados de esta daba la mitad en el que esta de frente ,el de la parte trasera tenia la misma situacion de los demas.
a que se sdebio el que se arruinaran los potenciometros del canal y mas aun como es que esto genero dc a la salida?
y ahora que lo pienso como es que se activo el relevador de salida si había cd presente?

hasta ahora cumple su cometido de pasar una tarde entretenido aun que creo haré unas modificaciones como el agregar un detector de dc para el relevador y un cambio de disipador si la etapa de potencia trabaja(mañana o pasado empezare con esta).
por el momento esta etapa ya funciona 

los prospectos si funciona la salida sin problemas





el de la izquierda es el que trae tiene 2mm de grueso y 31cm de largo,el posible reemplazo tiene 12mm de ancho en la base y 25 cm de largo,el negro tiene 18mm de grueso por 25 de largo pero ese no cabe y recortarlo es ma rollo que el de en medio en fin ya vamos avanzando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Potenciómetro de volumen con sonoridad , tienen una derivación fija en una 4ª pata :












Versión para impreso :






Esa cuarta pata  debe medir valores fijos contra cada extremo del potenciómetro, o sea que la suma de la 4ª pata a cada extremo , debe dar el valor total.

Fijate en éste diagrama la conexión central del potenciómetro que sale a la izquierda :






Fijate el Volumen del Pre-Texas :






¿Que es un preamplificador Texas?

.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 12, 2018)

ya leí lo que me sugieres aun no le entiendo pero seguiré en ello,pues arme la salida y resulto que había cd ,en la prueba externa no así que revice y el retorno de gnd lo hace a través del la placa de volumen,pero como esta no lo daba según yo de ahí provenía el problema original como ya comente,en fin hice un puente en la tierra y la salida funciona sin problemas ya voy de gane aun no ajusto la corriente de reposo lo haré después toca dejarlo un rato y descansar si no se acaba el entretenimiento.

realice el reemplazo de los disipadores que a mi parecer estaban muy delgados ( aquí la pregunta vale la pena mejorar o es mejor dejar como estaba?)obviamente trabajaba así pero viendo lo que salen los integrados de este amplificador mas vale unos disipadores (30 pesos mexicanos en la chatarra).

los transistores de bias no me quedaron muy bien que digamos pero veré si puedo mejorar esa conexion

aun le colocare un detector de dc para evitar que se active el relevador bajo esta circunstancia y agregare un poco de ventilación forzada controlada por volumen con un circuito de ratmayor que vi.

me gusta mejorar en la medida de lo posible ya que los que arreglo me los quedo solo por gusto.. aun que mi esposa dice que donde planeo guardarlos (y a penas llevo 5 que ya estaban desahuciados un pionner,un jvc, un ecualizador,un reproductor de cd que ya nadie los escucha prácticamente pero estaba ahí así que dije por que no y este soundtrack).
en fin aun falta ver si ajusta la corriente y dare por terminada la etapa de potencia.
en cuanto al control de volumen si no consigo con derivación supongo que se anulara el loudness y en cuanto al volumen tendría que simular uno con un lineal a logaritmico.

gracias por las ideas y seguiré con los avances


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

Te felicito ! 

 Podés empezar a restaurar equipos vintage cómo negocio , via Mercadolibre


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 12, 2018)

naaa es solo pasatiempo,me gusta quedármelos por que de entrada son regalados o comprados a un muy bajo precio y si por gusto hago coraje por las piezas falsas imagínate por negocio.

estoy tentado a comprar afuera tipo pagina de aliexpress ,resistencias caps etc,pero eso de haber si llegan esta dificil.
un ejemplo comprar todo para armar el crossover de silicon chip me sale en 700 en esa pagina pero hablamos de mas piezas de las necesarias y con resistencias de presicion, y por ese mismo precio aquí en la cd de mexico solo compro los capacitores cerámicos necesarios,por increíble que parezca.

a y separe el disipador del pcb ya que el anterior dejo marcas de calor en el mismo.

por cierto corriente de reposo recomendada?actualmente tiene 4.5mA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

45 mA


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 14, 2018)

hellouuu,pues ya funciona o casi lo probé con una fuente externa y ya jala todo sin problemas hasta ahora,por suerte conseguí el potenciometro igualito al de la segunda foto que coloco dos metros solo toco extender unos cables (de 80 que quería un tipo lo conseguí a 15 en un local que tiene una vitrina de cosas olvidadas algo así como un viaje al pasado).





ahora solo falta recalcular el regulador para los integrados haciendo mediciones ya funcionando y con la fuente externa,de esta se tomaban 25.5mA y con la función de monitor tape subía a 37.9m, el voltaje es de 37Vcd y baja hasta 34 dándole lo que aguantas los minibafles que uso de prueba, temperatura maxima en transistores 42 grados centrigrados, igual en los drivers.





ahora aun no entiendo del todo lo del regulador (siempre e usado 78xx).
en este esquema (el que publique antes) la primera resistencia baja el volta y proporciona la corriente esperada que consumira el regulador,correcto?

ahora mis datos serian:

Imin 25.5mA
Imax 37.9mA
Vmax  y mínimo dependerán de la resistencia que esta antes del regulador (Vs-V deseado/I deseada, correcto)que voltaje debería elegir aquí como entrada al regulador? y usaría la corriente máxima en el calculo de esta correcto?.

use una fte con reguladores pero al usar el zener  el  voltaje de salida seria Vz-Vbe para 15 seria 14.3 mas o menos,que tanto me variara la corriente con la baja de estos .7 para tomar en cuenta al usar la corriente máxima.

para el voltaje max y  min pienso tomar +-3V basando me en la variaciones de la fuente.

si se lee confuso es que asi estoy jejejeje.

offtopic

la corriente de consumo que medí no debería variar con el consumo de la música o es normal que permanezca estática (en la fuente de los integrados)?

termino este y regreso a pelear con el pioneer.

pd según me vendieron unos zener de 15V y 5W que si no es exageración me gustaría usar aquí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2018)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> pd según me vendieron unos zener de 15V y 5W que si no es exageración me gustaría usar aquí.


 
Con 5 Watts no hace falta transistor , sólo resistencia limitadora y zener


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 15, 2018)

jeje olvide adjuntar datos del zener tiene escrito on ga1n5352b  1527,como dije  es la primera vez que uso zeners y que tal y me vendieron frijoles mágicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2018)

Son de 22 V ?

5W / 22V = 227 mA

Vas a usar unos 40 mA , hacele circular unos 70 mA


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 15, 2018)

yo entendí por el numero que es de 15v mas vale aclarar ,que mira es 15 de septiembre y están lindos los fuegos artificiales.
los datos aun parecen estar escritos en klingon pero ya casi les entiendo


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 17, 2018)

primero la mala siguiendo con las costumbre de probar los semiconductores antes de montarlos probé los zener externamente y uno voló remono y el otro daba 0V eso si 0V muy estables..

así que fui a comprar nuevamente unos diodos nuevos pero entre el costo de diodos y resistencias resulta que encontré unas fuentes chinas en 12 pesos mexicanos. así que compre 2 por que me las probaron y si funcionaban bien,y sedi a la tentación de ponerlas de paso el relevador trabaja ya a 12V en lugar de los 13.5V en que estaba. y podre alimentar el detector de dc y ventiladores, me autoconvenci y las compre. y este es el resultado.

según son de 1.5 Amp,  el consumo que medí llego a 500mA con todo y ventiladores y las fuentes ni entibian.



otra mejora los drivers bajaron a 27 grados de 42 que tenian.
calibrado a 45mA en las Resistencias de emisor.
lo que no me gusto es que el preset con ventilador y sin ellos esta muy cargado a un extremo en ambos ajuste de bias en esa zona tantito le movía y se disparaba el valor  de voltaje. asi que  entre ensayo y error logre ajustarlos.

para que el ajuste quede mas al centro del preset (si creen que no habría problema en dejarlo como esta no haría esto y ya esta terminado) que valor debo mover el del preset (por uno de 2k  según yo al aumentar el de 1K hace circular  mas corriente hacia la base,de igual forma disminuir r1)mejor pregunto antes de experimentar.
 pd olvide mencionar el data menciona lo siguiente 

input bias resistance  Rin = 1 to 50 to 100k pero no entendí.




gracias y en cuanto termine les subo video con el resultado final


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2018)

Robate ésta reforma del Bias , que yo me la había robado también 

Amplificador 100W con Darlington


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 17, 2018)

jajaja si apenas enteiendo 4 componentes menos eso.

ademas seguimos con problemas cuando ya estaba bailando con mi esposa probando el amplificador de repente tummm tummm y que se espanta mi esposa

ya revisando tenia cd en las salidas del preamplificador/control de tonos/ balance y yo me lleva la

para no hacer largo el cuento:

1los medidores no se movían durante la prueba.
2una vez con dc en las salidas movi el control de balance y se quito.
3haciendo el cambio entre izq y der note que se escuchaba mas el canal como si el balance a parte bajara el nivel de señal al ponerlo a la mitad.

desconecte este modulo del resto probe directo el amplificador a la pc y bingo:

1 medidores midiendo perfecto (la llave selectora de rango tiene un falso).
2 los canales se escuchan mejor sin modulo pre
3 probando un rato y jurándole a mi esposa que no pasaría nada.
4funciono sin problemas puedo cambiar entre señales  (el 7818 esta en la placa principal).
5los medidores aun que están en la placa del preamplificador no tienen conexión con esa parte del circuito solo con la salida del amplificador

solo desconecte ese modulo y ya, aquí si necesito help por que no entiendo por que pasa dc esa parte.y aparte hace que se escuche menos por decir de alguna manera vivo el audio.

mas arriba puse el diagrama de ese modulo.
un vídeo dice mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2018)

Si tenés DC a la salida del pre es porque tenés capacitores con fuga , fundamentalmente los electrolíticos C303 y C403 , cambialos !

Cambiá C301 , C401 , C305 y C405 por 10 uF , entre  L y R OUT y el amplificador propiamente dicho ¿ Existe el capacitor de desacople? Si no agregale  de 10 uF.

Ésta es la reforma del Bias , probá quitando o dejando C1 de 10 uF en paralelo con todo ésto  :


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 19, 2018)

hellouu, okas los cambiare todos de una ves y de paso los de poliester que haciendo cuentas no salen en mas de 90 pesos mexicanos,el de desacople (el que esta a la entrada del amplificador) si tienen uno de 4.7 NP  de hecho ya con dc pensé ya murió medí a las salida y no había cd por un lado pienso que el capacitor  de desacople cumplió su función de no dejar pasar cd y la otra que la tierra ya no la tome desde la placa del pre si no desde la fuente ya que todos los componentes conectados a la terminal 4 y 5 del 1298 tenia la conexión a gnd a través del pre y la cambie a directo a la fuente.

por las dudas había reemplazado el 7818 por uno nuevo (lo compre por que vi que tiene 5 entradas para escoger y lo mejor funciona sin micro,lo malo solo quedaba uno jejeje, para los que buscaban un selector de entradas sencillo)asi que ese descartado mas vale

hoy  probé solo la etapa de potencia (sin el modulo pre conectado)con un filtro para subwoofer por 30min y  todo bien,temperatura no pasa de 30 C en disipadores.

pd los había reemplazado desde que me indicaste pero eran reciclados,ahora serán nuevos,les comento el sábado por que mi mujer saco la lista de pendientes para reparar en casa.
suerte y nos seguimos leyendo pues


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2018)

Cambiá también el de desacople de entrada al integrado , ponele 10 uF


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 23, 2018)

bueno pues después de  desarmarla completamente,coloque todo nuevo ,había conseguido el pot de volumen como el original pero habia una diferencia de 40 k entre potenciometros lastima no pude usarlo,los controles de agudos lo instale momentáneamente ya que hay una diferencia de 10k entre ellos (los potenciometros son dobles), el de balance de momento no lo instale de entrada por que había una diferencia de 60k entre ellos y segunda por que en la falla que presento lo moví y se corrigió momentáneamente,pero me llamo la atención que estando puesto ambos canales se escuchaban bajos como si taparas las bocinas y se escuchaban normal al girarlo totalmente hacia un lado u otro (ya se que esta es su funcion)pero el detalle es que al estar equilibrados ambos bajaban de volumen.
en fin por ahora sin balance y inicialmente con un detector de dc entre el pre y el amplificador y funciono bien por 4 horas .
retire el detector de dc y conecte todo normal y estuvo funcionando sin problemas por 3 horas.
pues párese que ya quedo mañana lo probare de nuevo y subo vídeo si no hay mas problemas





en cuanto al balance en cuanto entienda el potenciometro original les pregunto sobre el mismo.
pd 
limpie los swicht de loudness y selector de escala y ahora si trabajan los medidores frontales medí cuenta de ello por que compre unos nuevos para ver si los podía adaptar y me di cuenta de que median 0 ohms  al probarlos, el original media hasta kohms(supongo que por esto no accionaban bien sus respectivos circuitos)los limpie con alcohol isopropilico y bingo ya median 0 ohms.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 27, 2018)

pues aquí esta casi terminado






medí el potenciometro de balance y :

1. Tiene un punto medio el cual use de referencia para las mediciones y esto explicaria por que se escuchaba bajo con el potenciometro normal que habia colocado ya que este (el original)mantiene a la mitad de su recorrido un cero o resistencia nula de un lado (esto explica por que las entradas al mismo estaban opuestas asi como la conexion a tierra) ,cosa que no hace un convencional.
la pregunta es como puedo emulalarlo o como se pide o llama este tipo de potenciometro.



las flechas indican hacia donde cargue el potenciometro y las mediciones fueron con respecto al pin 2,el otro potenciometro que no media nada en los pines supongo que eran los mismos valores solo que alreves


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Te felicito che ! 

Va a ser dificil conseguir ese potenciómetro de balance , es de 6 patas ?


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 27, 2018)

nop se ve como un normal doble,el de la foto es el original solo que no sirve el que va atras no mide naaadaaa



cuando esta en el punto medio tiene como un tope que lo mantiene ahí presenta un circuito cerrado para ambos canales (r=0)


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ene 31, 2019)

no se si sera necesario pero escribo para dar por terminado este tema el amplificador sigue bien gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2019)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> no se si sera necesario pero escribo para dar por terminado este tema el amplificador sigue bien gracias


No es necesario, pero _*"Reconforta" *_


----------

